# Surprisingly Good



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

great review , these have been around quite a while but ive never had one probably because i see the name and just keep walking ! thats how i roll ! lol maybe ill reconsider this one . great post thanks


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice review! I've seen this sold at the Ace Hardware here (yes, they have Ace in Malaysia) but I don't know what the price is. I have seen a $12 version sold in a department store here that would wobble if you rested your hand on it. No thanks!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I don't blame you there! If you're going to get one, go with the original. Mine was pretty stable on concrete, so I suspect the ones at the Ace would do well.


----------



## cz29 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the largest version of this, and it's pretty stable. Be careful if mail ordering though, as the packaging does not travel well. I got mine from Amazon, and they were good at getting a second out o me pretty quickly after the first one came to me destroyed. But for me, it's perfect as I don't have a shop, and this allows me to set up anywhere.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

cz,

Is it still stable while hand planing?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Good review!

A word about Black & Decker: Their tools didn't always suck. 20-25 years ago they made what they called their "professional" line, which were really good quality tools. My dad gave me a 1/4 sheet palm sander when my wife and I bought our first home in 1986. I've used that thing on countless projects, large and small, over the years, and it still looks and runs like new.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I got one for Christmas a few years ago. It has performed admirably for everything I have asked it to do.


----------



## flippinfred (Nov 25, 2007)

Tomcat….the little scissor-leg model is not as stable as the original with the collapsing platform and fold-under legs, which splay out at a 45 degree angle and create a large footprint. But….the plastic snap-lock assemblies that hold the legs out will get brittle and eventually break. The system still works, just a little harder to set up.

And yes, it will stand up to planing if set up on a level surface. I have used mine to plane deck boards, etc. I have
and use both and wouldn't be without 'em. They are great in the shop for mounting temporary infeed/outfeed
supports, etc. or anywhere you need clamping or additional work surface. You can also mount benchtop machines to plywood and attach cleats to the underside and clamp up in your workmate….very handy in the
field.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I have the same one Flippin. Three of the plastic "thingies" cracked and it is a pain to set up, but once set up it is stable. My top had gotten wet at one point in time and the boards have swelled. I will eventully replace it with some hardwood. great tool though.


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

I've got the version with the two wheels on one side. When you fold it flat, it becomes a handtruck! Handy little bugger. I would not use it for handplaning, though. I use it as an assembly table or just another horizontal surface to put junk on next to my workbench.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the one with the step… we use it all the time.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there anyone who doesn't have one of these bad boys?


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

Since I am in the process of building a workbench, I am using mine as an assembly table along with my table saw. One of my next investments in it's big brother.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Adrian,

That's what I'm planning on using mine for when time to build my bench comes around!


----------



## MyronW (Sep 25, 2007)

Costco was carrying the Workmate plastic collapsible stand a few months ago for thirty bucks. No clamping, but the leg height adjusts. 750# rating, so I bought one, and then another, until I had 6 or 7 of them. Gave one to my dad. Makes a real nice tool stand and emergency plywood holder. I have one under my Ridgid OSS, my Delta disk/belt sander, my 12" x 18" surface plate, one next to the lathe, and several more folded flat against the wall for when I need a quick bench. Inexpensive, multifunctional, and way underrated!


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Myron,

That's pretty cool. To bad I don't have a Costco here, otherwise I'd run out and snag a few


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

The original version is much better! My Dad and Uncle have them. My uncle has had his thirty years and it still works good. I have a bench top workmate I use all the time. It's nice because it is portable and you can take it places with you that a regular vise would be too heavy and clunky…


----------

